# Fluval Ultra Bright LED Aquarium Strip Light 48"



## bzada (Jun 24, 2013)

Hey guys,

I'm considering purchasing this for my 50 gallon tank (48" x 13" x 20") . Has anyone bought this product? Will it be too bright in my 55? *** read about people using it for their 125 gallon so I'm unsure. Any help would be appreciated.

http://ca-en.hagen.com/Aquatic/Lighting ... ting/13573


----------



## walzon1 (Jun 17, 2013)

I just picked up current led+ its same price as the fluval but with tons more options, Also about the same output 25 watts for fluval 36-48+, 30 watts for current led+ 48-60" and with led+ dimming feature you never have to worry about too much output. check it out

http://www.current-usa.com/aquarium-led ... r-led-plus


----------



## bzada (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks I will definitely look into it. Have you set it up yet or just ordered it?


----------



## walzon1 (Jun 17, 2013)

should be here today I hope if i get it ill post a pic


----------



## walzon1 (Jun 17, 2013)

posted pics in a new thread

viewtopic.php?f=6&t=263570


----------

